# Can't extract large RAR files



## Krow (May 27, 2009)

I'm having a lot of problems with RAR or 7z files, basically all compressed files. Whenever I extract these(using the latest 7zip or WinRAR), I get an error message saying that some files are broken. These are usually the larger files in the archive, while that smaller files extract just fine. Typically I have problems extracting large CAB/ARC files from the archives. I tried to extract Burnout Paradise from the March Digit DVD and succeeded in being unsuccessful. I tried extracting it to all drives in my HDD, but to no avail. The same DVD I inserted in my friend's laptop and I managed to extract it successfully! It also installed and ran well on the laptop. I thought that the problem laywith my DVD RW. Hence I downloaded a 3GB 7z file from the net. When I tried to extract it, I got the same error message saying that maps.arc(2GB) and data.dll(600MB) were broken. I tried it in my old HDD (Hitachi 160GB) and also my new Seagate 7200.11 500GB and also its replacement, the 7200.12 Seagate Drive(the older one fried!).

In the Digit May DVD, when I tried to copy and install Watchmen demo, I got an error saying "Installer integrity check failed". The same game agn ran well on my friend's laptop. Any idea what disease this is? I use AVG anti virus 8.5 free fully updated. There is no virus on my PC. Please help people!


My specs are:
P4 3GHz, Intel D101GGC, 1.5GB DDR 400Mhz, iBall Grabit with stock PSU, NVIDIA 6600 256MB PCIE and I run windows XP SP3.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 27, 2009)

try in command
type the location of the file like
c:\buronout.rar/NCRC
and then extract
this will prevent it from CRC check, and hence will be done in 99% cases.
if problem still persist, then its a memory problem, its giving too much errors. Check using some memory checking software and see if the errors are beyond threshold.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (May 27, 2009)

try in command
type the location of the file like
c:\buronout.rar/NCRC
and then extract
this will prevent it from CRC check, and hence will be done in 99% cases.
if problem still persist, then its a memory problem, its giving too much errors. Check using some memory checking software and see if the errors are beyond threshold.


----------



## topgear (May 27, 2009)

@ *Techalomaniac* - try uninstalling all  archive related softwares. Install universal Extrcator. Right click on any archive file & choose Extract Here. BTW, Copy the burnout paradise archive from your friend rig using a pen drive & try extracting it on your own HDD.

BTW, have you checked your HDD for bad sector. Check it.


----------



## Krow (May 27, 2009)

*@ topgear* I extracted Burnout on my friends laptop and I installed it there. I copied the install folder from program files on a PD and pasted it to my HDD. Voila - The Game WORKED! But, I'm looking for a solution to this extraction problem. I dnt think there are any bad sectors as chkdsk dint report any and my HDD is a brand new replacement 7200.12 500GB frm Seagate. I'll try Universal extractor and let u knw.

*@ dOm1naTOr* I'll try the NCRC command. Memory checking software? Can u suggest some?


----------



## Krow (May 27, 2009)

*@ dOm1naTOr *Can u please tell me how to use the command line? I managed to run the 7z file, even when i entered the /ncrc parameter, the 7z file opened, no extraction started.


----------



## Krow (May 27, 2009)

Okay! I ran this freeware utility called MemTest 3.8!

*www.snapfiles.com/download/dlmemtest.html

I put 735MBytes of Ram for testing and before 6.7% of testing, I already got 42 Errors!!! Can ne1 Please download this utility and verify that their RAM is working just fine under MemTest? The Utility says that good RAM should be able to run this test for weeks without errors!

Thanks *dOm1naTOr & **topgear *!

I'll try running my PC on only one stick at a time and see if that helps.


----------



## Krow (May 27, 2009)

Traced the prob to my transcend 1gb module. The file extracted just fine on the error-free Hitachi 512MB. Will hv to w8 until Saturday(when my new rig arrives) to play it seems!


Thanks a lot guys! I really appreciate all ur help!


----------



## himanshu_game (May 27, 2009)

on which type of partition u extracting files??


----------



## Krow (May 27, 2009)

^^^NTFS, btw I found the solution to my prob - replace the faulty RAM stick.

*@ topgear* Thanks for that software suggestion. Its fun extracting from exe's now! Awesome software!


----------



## topgear (May 28, 2009)

^^ Glad to know that you figured out the prob.

BTW, universal extractor can extract from most kind of archive files & yeah, it's really a swiss army knife in your software arsenal 

& memtest is one of the best memory error check tool. So you can rely on it's results.


----------

